# Problema Error Con Disco Duro [Notebook]



## SantyUY (Abr 26, 2012)

El problema que tengo es que .. Tengo una Pc All in One Olidata , Con pantalla Tactil, lo que es lo mas parecido a una notebook con un disco Duro Toshiba de 240gb, 






el problema que me surgió es que la pc al cargar la bios me dice este error..

*Couldn't open drive multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) " NTLDR: no se puede abrir la uniudad multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) *

Sin dejarme hacer mas nada.. Tenia instalado Windows Seven Start, Intente Instalar Windows XP , Lo cargo desde el Cd booteable, lo Instalo ! perfectamente, y al reiniciarce la maquina para ya arrancar con Windows XP Recién Instalado me salto nuevamente el mismo Error.. 
*
Couldn't open drive multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) " NTLDR: no se puede abrir la uniudad multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1) *

Para mi es el Disco Duro que falla, vale destacar que intente instalar Windows seven Ultimate y no me reconoció el Disco Duro para poder instalar allí ! .. Quisiera que me ayudaran a encontrar el error, por que por lo que lei este error suele ocurrir cuando uno termina de Instalar Windows Xp. pero yo la tenia con Windows Seven Start ..







*Muchas Gracias!..​*


----------



## nocta (Abr 26, 2012)

El problema de NTLDR es relativamente común y es un problema del boot.ini de Windows.

Yo que vos probaría eliminar todas las particiones y crearlas de 0. Si te da el error, creás el archivo de nuevo (Fijate que desde el Hiren's Boot CD hay una forma rápida, sino googlealo que hay soluciones para el NTLDR missing o similares. Es cuestión de copiar unos archivos del disco original).

Si no te funciona, pasale algún programa de chequeo de sectores defectuosos y luego volvé a eliminar particiones, formatear e instalar todo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 26, 2012)

A mi también me pasó, y como siempre estoy hurgando por el sistema, sabía que ese NTLDR era un archivo.
En XP, se aloja en el disco de la instalación (normalmente en C: ), es un archivo SIN extensión de 246KB.
Intenta copiar del disco de instalación del Seven (o de otro disco duro o partición que tenga instalado el sistema operativo).
Para ver el archivo (en XP*): (Abrís una carpeta), luego clic en "Herramientas" -> "Opciones de carpeta", se abre un cuadro de diálogo, en la pestaña "Ver", buscá; "Archivos y carpetas ocultos" y poné: "Mostrar todos los archivos y carpetas ocultos". Luego sigue más abajo, donde dice: "Ocultar archivos protegidos del sistema (recomendado)", destildalo, y dale a "SI", cuando aparezca una advertencia. Acepta todo, y listo, tiene que aparecer.

Dos cosas;

1) El archivo NTLDR, normalmente puede desaparecer, en presencia de un virus :enfadado:, analiza a fondo los archivos.
2) Si los pasos para ver el archivo NTLDR, no funcionan, osea, no aparecen los archivos ocultos, también es producto de un virus .

Por último pasa por ésta página: ForoSpyware.com, o InfoSpyware.com

Saludos.

* Quizás el proceso sea igual en Win7...


----------



## pablit (Abr 27, 2012)

SantyUY dijo:


> Para mi es el Disco Duro que falla, vale destacar que intente instalar Windows seven Ultimate y no me reconoció el Disco Duro para poder instalar allí ! .. Quisiera que me ayudaran a encontrar el error, por que por lo que lei este error suele ocurrir cuando uno termina de Instalar Windows Xp. pero yo la tenia con Windows Seven Start ..



Totalmente no te lo reconoce?.. digamos, no te aparece ningún disco de almacenamiento?.

Podes hacer lo siguiente.

 caso1. El win 7 te hace un backup de tu SO que tenias instalado, instalalo y no perdes nada(WINDOWS.OLD), sino  formatea todo e instala(espero por el bien de tus datos que los tengas en otra partición), en opciones avanzadas tenes la opción de manipular el disco.

 caso 2. Proba instalando el windows en un pendrive y fijate si podes entrar a alguna de las particiones del disco.

 caso3. No pudiste con ninguna de las anteriores, usa Ubuntu (si el problema es windows), usas el instalador, para formatear el disco (o particiones que tengas) y probas., en mi práctica Ubuntu arregla muchos desastres, siempre es bueno instalar Ubuntu, para no dejar inutilizada la maquina.

Esto en caso de que sea software, para descartarlo, ya si Ubuntu no te reconoce el disco...podes pasar a lo físico.

Saludos¡


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 27, 2012)

La explicación de lo que pasó es muy sencilla, con *Microsoft* *NO SE DEBE* instalar un sistema operativo mas viejo que el instalado porque sencillamente poseen diferentes maneras de "marcar" el disco, tu falla tiene una sola reparaciónParche posible, re-instalar el Win7 para que reconstruya *M*aster *B*oot *R*ecord y seguir con esa bazofia.
Si bien existe un procedimiento para hacer esto exitosamente con Win7, el mismo DEBE hacerse antes de la instalación de XP.

Lo otro que queda no es reparar, es empezar desde 0, el amigo *nocta* te dió la solucion mas idónea para este caso pero voy a ser mas enfático y preciso.

1) Elimina cuanta partición haya en ese disco (si hay sistema de recover se perderá, nada grave)
2) Crea nuevas particiones de acuerdo a tu gusto
3) Instala WinXP
4) Si quieres ahora puedes instalar un Win mas nuevo, coexistiran en paz

Este caso que te pasó genera un error que se "parece" a otro mas común, esa es la causa que veras tecnicos sin esta experiencia dando recetas de como reparar.

.-


----------



## SantyUY (Abr 27, 2012)

*Ok, Muchas Gracias por los comentarios,* entonces veo que no es problema del disco duro, sino de software, 
Mi problema es como entrar al Disco Duro para pegar el archivo del cual habla *DJ T3* o Como instalar Windows Seven Nuevamente si no me reconoce el Disco. Gracias por todo Chicos !


----------



## djwash (Abr 27, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Este caso que te pasó genera un error que se "parece" a otro mas común, esa es la causa que veras tecnicos sin esta experiencia dando recetas de como reparar.




Muy cierto, pase por eso hace tiempo, de alternar intalaciones, y no anduvo mas el disco, lo mejor desde cero.

Debo mencionar que no es tan recomendable instalar XP y 7 en el mismo disco fisico, conviven perfectamente en paz como te dicen, pero al fallar XP y reinstalar vas a tener el mismo problema, o similar.

*Si el disco no es reconocido por el Instalador de 7*, es posible que debas conectar el disco en otro PC en caliente, digamos, cuanto esta funcionando, buscar Cambios de Hardware, copiar archivos si tenias algo importante en alguna particion, y eliminar TODAS las particiones, luego poner el disco en la cosa de donde salio e instalar normalmente.

Tambien agrego que para equipos nuevos (DDR3) es mejor 7, le sacas mas provecho que con XP, desde el lado del usuario comun y sin menospreciar el software libre que es otro tema.

Falto que alguien te recomendara lavar la mother, o lijar los slot de memoria ...

Saludos.


EDIT: Ahí te agregue lo de como hacer que el instalador reconozca el disco, y no andes pegando archivos de otros SO que la embarras peor, y no uses Windows modificado porque traen mas problemas que soluciones...

EDIT2: En ocasiones, el problema que tienes provoca que el disco no sea reconocido ni por BIOS, se soluciona igual como te dije mas arriba.


----------



## SantyUY (Abr 27, 2012)

Osea, El Error que yo cometí fue el de querer reinstalar windows nuevamente pensando de que se soluciona ria el problema, cosa que no Ocurrió, Osea que mi disco Duro No tiene ningún Sistema Operativo Instalado en este momento.. o lo tiene por la mitad.. Que es lo que debo hacer, ahí alguna otra manera de formatear o particionar el disco duro sin utilizar el booteo de los cds de instalación?


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 27, 2012)

Se te ha dicho de diversas maneras que tienes que empezar desde cero otra vez.

Debes y tienes que bootear desde los discos de instalación
Debes y tienes que eliminar absolutamente todas las particiones
Debes y tienes que hacer las particiones nuevamente
Recien ahí instalar lo que se te antoje.

Si quieres que convivan XP y Windows 7 debes instalar el mas viejo primero y el mas nuevo a lo último

Seguir con mas recetas es embarrar mas la cancha.

*djwash* amplió la información dada, con esto tienes todo lo que se necesita, no necesitas ninguna receta mas.

.-


----------



## djwash (Abr 27, 2012)

Te lo dije arriba, pero te lo cito:




djwash dijo:


> *Si el disco no es reconocido por el Instalador de 7*, es posible que debas conectar el disco en otro PC en caliente, digamos, cuanto esta funcionando, buscar Cambios de Hardware, copiar archivos si tenias algo importante en alguna particion, y eliminar TODAS las particiones, luego poner el disco en la cosa de donde salio e instalar normalmente.




El problema que tienes son las particiones, si el disco es reconocido por BIOS, y por el cd de instalacion de XP, con él puedes eliminar todas las particiones al principio, en la parte de las letras blancas con fondo azul, con el Hirens Boot CD tambien pero no es necesario, eliminadas las particiones reinicia SIN instalar nada y arranca con la instalacion de 7 o lo que sea.

La otra es desde Windows en otro PC como te dije antes.


----------



## SantyUY (Abr 27, 2012)

Ok voy a hacer eso ! Gracias ! luego te digo que me sucedio! .. 





djwash dijo:


> Te lo dije arriba, pero te lo cito:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SantyUY (Abr 27, 2012)

Miren me Sucedió Esto..
Particione el disco (no tenia ninguna particion ) con el cd de windows xp, inserte el de windows seven y me reconoció bien el disco duro, Instale sin problemas Windows seven. Pude usarlo, se reinicio un par de veces con la instalación sin ningún problema, Descargue Google Chrome y navegue un poco.. Cuando quise parchear windows seven, el pc se reinicio y al encender Salto un error de Managemnt Boot y no lo pude arrancar de ninguna manera.. Quise volver al principio formateando y particionando desde el cd de windows xp, pero demore bastante a que me reconociera el disco duro, hasta que me lo reconoció y Sin NINGUNA PARTICIÓN , lo particione nuevamente como lo había echo anteriormente y al intentar instalar windows seven este no me reconoce el disco duro .. :/ 

Esto es problema del Disco? por que la particion que había creado no aparece? ..


----------



## djwash (Abr 27, 2012)

Algo a tener en cuenta, que recien cuando tengas activado windows, y desactivado las actualizaciones, y tambien instalado el antivirus, recien ahi podes meterte a internet, antes no!

Por lo visto esa cosa no tiene cable sata, va directo al controlador, podrias instalar Windows 7 en otro PC pero con ese mismo disco, para descartar daños en el mismo.

Reemplaza el Disco de una PC por el de la All in one y arranca la instalacion, si va todo normal sabras que no es el disco, de todas maneras yo creo que tenes un problema de soft...


Que parche usas? El dvd de win es modificado?


----------



## SantyUY (Abr 27, 2012)

El dvd es el "original" no tiene nada modificado ..  Pero por problema de soft se puede eliminar la particion del disco?


----------



## djwash (Abr 27, 2012)

Supuestamente el disco quedo con particiones, conectalo a otra pc mientras ésta está funcionando, si no lo reconoce has que lo haga manualmente, a ver que sale.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 27, 2012)

> Cuando quise parchear windows seven, el pc se reinicio y al encender Salto un error de Managemnt Boot



A que te referís con esto? podés aclararlo? lo que narrás es típico de ciertos "activadores" mal hechos.


----------



## SantyUY (Abr 27, 2012)

djwash tienes algún activador para recomendarme? GRACIAS !

El activador supuestamente tenia 2 partes, lo habria y le daba a loader y la pc se reiniciaba, al cargarse windows lo habría nuevamente al activador , elegía una imagen y aceptaba todo y quedaba activado sin problemas, pero nunca se cargo windows 



Ferdinando12 dijo:


> A que te referís con esto? podés aclararlo? lo que narrás es típico de ciertos "activadores" mal hechos.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 27, 2012)

Ojo, que los activadores ilegales, pueden tener virus, eh incluso perjudicar a los B.I.O.S....

Pueden desde deshabilitar alguna característica, hasta borrar (o perjudicar) el B.I.O.S....

También pueden instalar virus en la partición del disco, e iniciarse cada vez que le des a arrancar la maquina, y puede "ocultar" los discos, y demás...

Pasá por las páginas que te dí mas arriba, ellos te van a pedir un par de informes de antivirus Cloud (los que se ejecutan sin instalación de nada, te analizan la compu desde internet), y de HijackThis...

Saludos


----------



## djwash (Abr 27, 2012)

Pues el que te dije solo tiene una parte, lo abris apenas terminas de formatear y click en loader, luego en la cuenta regresiva le pones "Now" y listo...

No me convence eso de Cloud e HijackThis, llevo mucho tiempo con Avira Free sin ningun problema, ni yo ni mis clientes...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 27, 2012)

Como se está liando esto.....

El amigo usó un activador, el activador le voló el boot, salen las teorías de disco malo este activador es mejor que aquel y virus que destruyen BIOS, solo falta el medico brujo y el amigo  se encuentra de nuevo con la maquina inoperante.

Dejá de perder tiempo, volá las particiones con lo que se te ocurra, pero borralas.
Después cargá lo que se te ocurra
No uses parcheadores, activadores ni nada
Cuando tengas todo levantado funcionando venís acá y seguimos.

Tu maquina el único problema que tiene es la impericia del usuario, hasta ahora solo eso, no hay evidencia de otra cosa.
ELIMINA LAS PARTICIONES, RECREALAS, CARGA EL SISTEMA QUE SE TE OCURRA.
navegá tranquilo, pero si no navegas mejor...

.-


----------



## pablit (Abr 28, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> ....Como se está liando esto.....
> ...Dejá de perder tiempo, volá las particiones con lo que se te ocurra, pero borralas.
> Después cargá lo que se te ocurra
> No uses parcheadores, activadores ni nada
> ...



Muy cierto¡... mi consejo ...lo mismo... para no sufrirla mas¡¡ *elimina todo, instala el So, parchealo, mete el antivirus y  después usa la  maquina como siempre*¡¡¡

Para parchearlo con ¨seguridad¨, por decirlo de alguna manera, necesitas el *Remove WAT* buscalo, yo lo uso y actulizo la Pc siempre,ojo de donde lo bajas¡¡.

Si no hay problemas te subo acá el que yo uso.

PD: Para no navegar sin antivirus acordate de pasarlo a un pendrive, también el remove wat.


----------



## SantyUY (Abr 28, 2012)

Listo la computadora esta toda OK ! Windows Instalado, Activado, Avast 2012, la escanee mil veces nunca se encontró ningún malware o virus..  pero me sucede que cada ves que la reinicio me sale 

Windows Boot manager 

Windows failed to start. arecent hardware or software changer night be the cause to fix the problem:

Insert your windows installation. ..... .. . .

Click to repair your computer...


File:/boot/BCD

Status: 0xc000000e

Info: an error ocurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data..

Eso no es de ningun virus ni de nada.. me pasa cada ves q la reinicio.. si intento seguir encendiendola arranca perfecto pero cuando la apage me vuelve a suceder lo mismo ...


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Abr 28, 2012)

Sos cabeza dura...

Te dije que no uses ningun activador, es lo que te está rompiendo el boot manager...

Comenzá de nuevo, hacé todo de nuevo, *no instales nada*, podrás seguir esta indicación?
Cuando tengas tu Win trabajando, sin activadores ni nada, solo los drivers para que trabaje bien el mother, volvé y seguimos... NO INSTALES NADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
Ni antivirus...
Crees que podrás hacer esto?

.-


----------



## djwash (Abr 28, 2012)

Quizas no se resista, que lio que se armo...

Nunca vi ese error, y eso que uso activador, le indique por MP exactamente que activador uso yo y le funciono pero con ese error, que raro...

Lo que no entiendo es como es que sigue con el inicio...



SantyUY dijo:


> si intento seguir encendiendola arranca perfecto pero cuando la apage me vuelve a suceder lo mismo ...




Se esta demorando mucho, W7 se demora unos 20 minutos desde meter el dvd al escritorio, quizas tiro la cosa esa por la ventana...


----------

